# TOP 12 THƯƠNG HIỆU NỆM CAO SU KHUYẾN MÃI, GIÁ RẺ TẠI THEGIOINEM.COM



## shinethegioinem (21 Tháng sáu 2021)

*Top 12 thương hiệu nệm cao su khuyến mãi, giá rẻ tại Thegioinem.com *​Nệm cao su mang đến sự êm ái, có độ đàn hồi vượt trội và hỗ trợ nâng đỡ cột sống hoàn hảo, hạn chế tình trạng đau lưng, nhức mỏi trở thành dòng sản phẩm được người tiêu dùng tin dùng. Hiện nay trên thị trường có nhiều thương hiệu nệm cao su đa dạng, mang đến nhiều sự lựa chọn cho người dùng.
*2.1* *Nệm cao su Vạn Thành *​ 
Nệm cao su Vạn Thành được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, không chứa chất nhân tạo. Thiết kế của nệm là hàng ngàn lỗ thông hơi cho phép không khí được lưu thông tối đa, mang đến sự thoáng mát vào mùa hè và ấm áp về mùa đông. Nệm cao su được sản xuất từ công nghệ hiện đại, giúp sản phẩm có độ đàn hồi cao, dẻo dai và không gây mùi khó chịu. Nệm cao su Vạn Thành có mức giá từ 3.500.000 - 15.800.000đ, được bảo hành đến 12 năm về độ xẹp, lún, mục bỡ của cao su.









_Nệm cao su Vạn Thành_​​
*2.2* *Nệm cao su Tatana *​ 
Tatana sản xuất nệm cao su theo công nghệ cải tiến hiện đại, tạo nên sản phẩm có độ êm vượt trội, nâng đỡ tuyệt đối. Sản phẩm có thiết kế trẻ trung, sang trọng, mang đến trải nghiệm tuyệt vời cho giấc ngủ. Vải 4D Spacer được sử dụng làm lớp áo nệm giúp nệm cao su Tatana có khả năng thông thoáng, kháng khuẩn và thấm mồ hôi tối đa. Quý khách có thể mua nệm cao su Tatana với nhiều lựa chọn trong khoảng giá từ 2.900.000 - 6.900.000đ.








Nệm cao su Tatana​​*2.3* *Nệm cao su Kim Cương *​ 
Nệm cao su Kim Cương được sản xuất từ 100% mủ cao su thiên nhiên và xử lý theo công nghệ chuẩn ISO 9001:2008, giúp tiêu trùng vi khuẩn gây hại cho da. Nệm có cấu trúc cùng độ đàn hồi tốt, giúp nâng đỡ đường cong cơ thể khi nằm, mang đến sự dễ chịu cho người nằm ở mọi tư thế. Sản phẩm được khử mùi tối ưu và có thể sử dụng tới hơn 25 năm. Mức giá của sản phẩm ở mức tầm trung từ 3.200.000 - 14.900.000đ và cũng có sản phẩm cao cấp với giá từ 79.600.000đ.








Nệm cao su Kim Cương​​*2.4* *Nệm cao su Dunlopillo *​ 

Được tạo thành từ một loại cao su tổng hợp giữa cao su Tatalay và cao su Dunlopillo, kết hợp cùng công nghệ Nano Silver giúp tạo ra sản phẩm nệm cao su có khả năng tăng cường sự bảo vệ cho sức khỏe giấc ngủ. Đây là một dòng _nệm cao su cao cấp_, mang đến trải nghiệm giấc ngủ theo xu hướng sống xanh một cách hoàn hảo nhất. Nệm cao su Dunlopillo vì thế có mức giá tương đối cao từ 14.900.000 - 42.490.000đ tùy thuộc vào từng sản phẩm cụ thể.








Nệm cao su Dunlopillo​​ 
*2.5 Nệm cao su Liên Á*​ 

Nệm cao su Liên Á được làm từ cao su thiên nhiên, không chứa chất kích ứng độc hại, được áp dụng công nghệ khử mùi kháng khuẩn, đảm bảo mang lại cảm giác thoải mái nhất cho người dùng.








Nệm cao su Liên Á​ 

Thương hiệu Liên Á mang đến sản phẩm có khả năng đàn hồi tối đa, bề mặt nệm chắc chắn, có độ bền cao và an toàn cho người sử dụng. Giá thành sản phẩm có sự cạnh tranh trên thị trường, mang đến sự hài lòng cho khách hàng khi lựa chọn nệm Liên Á. Sản phẩm có mức giá đa dạng từ 2.850.000 tới 25.490.000đ và thời gian bảo hành là 10 năm.


*2.6* *Nệm cao su Đồng Phú *​ 

Nệm cao su Đồng Phú được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ từ Malaysia với máy móc hiện đại nhập khẩu từ Đức và trong một quy trình khép kín. Nhờ vậy sản phẩm của Đồng Phú mang đến chất lượng tốt và được đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối cho người tiêu dùng. Nệm cao su Đồng Phú được đánh giá cao với độ đàn hồi tốt, giúp cho lưng luôn ở tư thế ổn định và mang lại giấc ngủ êm ái nhất. Quý khách có thể mua nệm cao su Đồng Phú với mức giá từ 4.270.000 - 8.050.000đ.








Nệm cao su Đồng Phú​​ 
*2.7* *Cao su Ưu Việt *​ 

Nệm cao su Ưu Việt là loại nệm cao su nhân tạo, được sản xuất theo công nghệ và kỹ thuật của Nhật Bản. Sản phẩm được tạo ra mang lại cảm giác êm ái, dễ chịu khi nằm nhờ công nghệ Open Cell. Phần áo nệm được sản xuất theo công nghệ tiên tiến từ chất liệu vải không chứa tác nhân gây ung thư, đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe của người tiêu dùng. Nệm cao su Ưu Việt là nệm cao su nhân tạo nên mức giá rất phù hợp với người dùng là 2.049.000 - 3.080.000đ.








Nệm cao su Ưu Việt​​ 
*2.8* *Cao su ACB Pro *​ 
Nệm cao su ACB Pro chính là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho giấc ngủ của mọi gia đình. Sản phẩm nệm được sản xuất bởi công nghệ hiện đại từ 100% nguyên liệu nhập khẩu nước ngoài và hoàn toàn không độc hại. Thiết kế nệm có sự đa dạng về màu sắc, hình dạng, đảm bảo phù hợp với thiết kế của giường và không gian phòng ngủ. Nệm có độ đàn hồi tốt, hệ thống thoát khí dày đặc nên khi sử dụng rất tốt cho sức khỏe. Nệm cao su thương hiệu ACB Pro là dòng nệm cao su nhân tạo và có giá từ 2.50.000 - 2.550.000đ.








Nệm cao su ACB​​*2.9* *Nệm cao su nhân tạo Edena Royal *​ 

Nệm cao su nhân tạo của thương hiệu Edena Royal được yêu thích nhờ thiết kế nệm nguyên khối nhưng lại không hề nặng hay quá cồng kềnh như các loại nệm khác. Nệm cũng được đảm bảo về sự mềm mại, có độ đàn hồi tiêu chuẩn, mang lại sự êm ái, thoải mái nhất. Bề mặt nệm có thiết kế thông minh với nhiều lỗ thoáng khí, đảm bảo độ mát mẻ cho người sử dụng. Thegioinem cung cấp nệm cao su nhân tạo Edena Royal với mức giá 4.450.000đ.







_Nệm cao su nhân tạo Edena Royal_​​
*2.10* *Cao su Everon *​ 

Nệm cao su Everon hiện tại đang có 2 dòng sản phẩm cao cấp là Everon Latex Spinecare và Everon Latex Wellness. Thương hiệu Everon đã tạo ra những chiếc nệm cao su với sự kết hợp giữa cao su tự nhiên và cao su tổng hợp nhập khẩu từ Bỉ. Nệm có thiết kế nguyên khối với độ êm vượt trội, đàn hồi cao và hỗ trợ nâng đỡ, tạo sự thoải mái cho người nằm ở mọi tư thế. Quý khách có thể mua nệm cao su Everon với sản phẩm có giá 13.990.000đ hoặc 20.990.000đ tại *Thegioinem.com*.








Nệm cao su Everon​​ 
*2.11* *Cao su Hanvico *​ 

Hanvico cung cấp nệm cao su được sản xuất từ foam cao cấp kết hợp cùng cao su latex siêu mềm, tạo nên sự êm ái và thoải mái nhất, mang đến giấc ngủ trọn vẹn. Áo bọc của nệm được làm từ chất liệu vải tencel mềm, có khả năng chống cháy, chống thấm, chống mùi và nấm mốc. Để trải nghiệm nệm cao su Hanvico, quý khách có thể mua nệm với giá từ 6.970.000 - 39.950.000đ.








Nệm cao su Hanvico​​ 
*2.12* *Cao su Vinamattress *​ 

Thương hiệu Vinamattress sản xuất nệm cao su từ chất liệu 100% cao su thiên nhiên sạch khuẩn trên khuôn đúc 2 mặt lỗ thoáng khí. Sản phẩm sử dụng lớp vải bọc thun xuyên kim cao cấp mỏng nhẹ, thoáng mát. Sự kết hợp này tạo nên nệm cao su với khả năng nâng đỡ tuyệt vời, tạo sự thông thoáng, không hầm bí và  hạn chế côn trùng. Nệm cao su Vinamattress có mức giá từ 2.090.000 - 8.270.000đ, phù hợp với kinh phí của nhiều gia đình.








Nệm cao su Vinamattress​


----------

